# تحطيم للارقـــــــاام المميزه السوااء والموبايلي بادرو بالدخووول ولن تندموو



## صدى الاحزان فهد (23 يونيو 2010)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله_ _وبركاته__
__كيف حالكم جميعا_​_تحطيم للارقـــــــاام المميزه السوااء والموبايلي _​_ســـــــــــــارعو الكميه محدوده__
__كما هو واضح من العنوان_​_عرض خااااص شرائح ســـــواا وموبايلي _​​_لمن يريد التميز_​_الشرايح جديده + رصيد 150بسعر 450 اينما كنت التوصيل مجااني_​ 
_الشراايح جديده + رصيد 80 بسعر 400 اينما كنت التوصيل مجاني _​_الارقــــــااام السواا _​_0559111487_​_0559111763_​_0559111735_​_0559111483_​_0559111684_​_0559111863_​_يوجد لدنيا الكثير للجـــــــاديين فقط_​​_ساااارعو الكميه محدووده_​_معـــــــــاملتنا سرا جديتنا وصدقنــــــا_​_وشكـــــــــــــــــرا_​_للاستفسار_ _الرجــــــــــــاء الاتصـــــــــــال_​_على الرقـــــــــــم التالي 0557721796 ابو البنـــــــــدر_ي​


----------

